# Everyone must watch this healing video of a dp guy!!!



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I stumbled a cross this video after watching emmanual tv and looking up the scoan church:

http://scoanlondon.wordpress.com/category/prayer-line/

Click on the guy who was healed from mental disorder the first one...it was Depersonalization disorder wow!!! He had it for 6 fuking years I'm so happy for this dude! Anyways I just wanted to share with everyone else on this site. For those who are spiritual and have faith in god and that he can heal you then this is the route for you!!!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I was excited until I found out it included religion.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I did mention spiritual people !! U have to believe in god...at least watch the video it really inspired me and I'm sure a number of other faithful members on here will appreciate it. No one should have to suffer with dp !! I'm so happy for this guy he had it for 6 long years


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

So after these 7/8 years I've struggled with this disorder, all I needed was someone to spray me in the face with a water gun?

Praise Jesus.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

There is a difference between religious and spiritual. This is the problem with religion, they're willing to go the mile for marketing. The "victim" acts the same before and after the "healing."

Please don't let this fool you.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I know he is genuine also...

Themessengah

It's not the water that heals it's god, the water is just a medium which the person who sprays you has high faith in god and you must have faith also then it works. I myself have faith in god and believe that he is the only one who can heal me now doctors can't do shit for me


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Again this post is for fellow dpers who are spiritual and not scientific rational hard evidence type people !!! You guys will not be healed by spiritual and faith healers so plz don't come hijacking my post!! This post is to help people and to send some hope out to those suffering !


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

emmm okay im not gonna rely on god to get me outta this one.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Man U guys suck

Stick to fucked conventional ways.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> Oh I know he is genuine also...
> 
> Themessengah
> 
> It's not the water that heals it's god, the water is just a medium which the person who sprays you has high faith in god and you must have faith also then it works. I myself have faith in god and believe that he is the only one who can heal me now doctors can't do shit for me


This is a lot of people's issue. No holy man in the skies is going to save you. God definitely exists, within yourself. We are all one, we are all connected. Nobody is holier than thou. We are all equal. It's easy to try and have faith in some almighty being that loves you. The only person who is going to fix you, is you. It's more than possible. Please do not rely on some being that has never been proven, it will get you nowhere.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Susto said:


> Really? After posting something that causes so much controversy your asking people to refrain from posting? thats a tough one..
> Let the avalanche come
> .
> .
> .


How cud it possibly cause contraversy? I specifically posted this in ALTERNATIVE approaches those type of people shouldn't even be looking in this section.this was not posted to cause a debate for fuk sake it was posted to share with every other member who is not looking to be rationally explained to and who is wanting to turn to god for a solution.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> Man U guys suck
> 
> Stick to fucked conventional ways.


There is no logic in this comment.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

[quote name="TheMessenjah " post="335380" timestamp="1402086334"]This is a lot of people's issue. No holy man in the skies is going to save you. God definitely exists, within yourself. We are all one, we are all connected. Nobody is holier than thou. We are all equal. It's easy to try and have faith in some almighty being that loves you. The only person who is going to fix you, is you. It's more than possible. Please do not rely on some being that has never been proven, it will get you nowhere.[/quote

Yeah god is inside all of us and there is also god as source the creator who helps when ur in need.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> Yeah god is inside all of us and there is also god as source the creator *who helps when ur in need.*


Ask people in poverty what they think about this one.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMessenjah said:


> There is no logic in this comment.


This is what I mean !!! Logic !!! This is not logical not everything is based on logics. I garentee a lot of people are dpd because they are way to left brained and rational well I certainly am proud to not be one of them. I like to look outside of the box


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> This is what I mean !!! Logic !!! This is not logical not everything is based on logics. I garentee a lot of people are dpd because they are way to left brained and rational well I certainly am proud to not be one of them. I like to look outside of the box


I forfeit.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Susto said:


> Niice one missjess
> 
> I watched the whole thing, My bullshit/lie detector can attest this guy is 100% genuine


I hope that was a sarcasm detector instead.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMessenjah said:


> I hope that was a sarcasm detector instead.


Did u actually watch the entire video clip? He is deff not bullshitting why can't u just be happy for him? He deserves to be free of that shit after 6 years of feeling cut off and disconnected


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey the world isn't all predictable and logic. Some strange stuff happens inside a black hole that goes against regular physics. And subatomic physics can be very unpredictable and unexplainable. The "entanglement phenomenom" that einstein discovered seems mostly a mystery to this day. So I say...go for it! You have to keep trying. I only wish that god would perform a miracle to us non-believers...just to be nice I guess hahaha. If you really have to be a believer then I'm screwed.

"God definitely exists, within yourself. We are all one, we are all connected. Nobody is holier than thou. We are all equal.".....Sounds almost buddhist. But I've always had a problem with this philosophy as well. How are we all connected? We are very separate from eachother...unless you count the soil that we walk on and the gravity that magnetism that surrounds us and "physically" links us together on this planet. But it's just molecules that keep us in touch with eachother...nothing spiritual. And we definitely aren't all equal. Some are born with defects. Some have more talents than others. We are all equal that we are made from the same stuff as the universe. But the big difference is that we are put together differently. And some molecular patterns are superior to others.


----------

